# 31"-32" Tires



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just curious why don't they make a 12" Wide tire for a 14" rim? They have 7" wide rims for both 12" and 14" rims. they make 12" wide 29.5's on 12" wheel. why not a 12" wide 31" law or 32" back for a 14" Rim? is the tire size to big?


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

They make a 31x11x14 outlaw. It's a lot of tire.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah, i know, but is 1" such a big difference? 1" width doesn't add much weight. We need 12" wide tires in rear for muskeg up here, 10's just wont work. 11's possibly for rear, 10's no


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Personally id. go with 31x11 laws there perfect imo they pull better then my bros 29.5x12's the 12s float too much mine float but dig too best of both worlds i think my buddys 29.5x10's dig way to much its all up to you wat you choose though this is just from my personal experience:buttkick:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The problem is that up here we have different mud. You MUST have a wide tire in rear, its bottomless mud, if you have 10's in rear youll dig to bottom in no time, there no good. gotta have 12, can i get away with a 11? Im not sure, But if no one comes out with a 10" and 12" set of 31"-32" i gotta get 31 wide laws in back and skinnies in front. And even if i can get away with 11 in the rear then i gotta get away with 9 in the front also..


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Running a 11" law rear is diff than running say a 12" zilla or something. They do have a wide side lug. I'm running all skinnys but it suites where I ride.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

They make spacers if ur trying to get outside everyones ruts...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

He is not trying to get outside of ruts but looking for more flotation on top of bottomless mud


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup. I know there different then villas. Lol. I'm running 29.5s laws now. Wide rears for getting through the hole, and skinny fronts for climbing out of ruts. And want 31-32 For gc which is good for both parts


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I came off of 29.5 skinny/wides for my 31s, and honestly theres not too big of a difference in the width of the rears. I definitely like the performance of my 31s better than my 29.5s, they ride better and also seem to stay on or near the bottom better, I think it has to do with the 14" wheels honestly.(but don't know that for sure) I think you'd be happy with the 31 laws.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

the point of the wide rear is to stay off the bottom. mines a solid rear, and we have a lot of bottomless mud around here, so i understand where you are coming from, waddaman. my thought is tire manufacturers dont produce the bigger tires in extra wide to save any weight they can. alot of the smaller diameter tires (26-27) are not being made with a full 12" width either. i personally love the looks and the ride/performance of a really wide rear tire, i wish there were more options out there.


----------

